# Cabin in the woods.



## Edz (Sep 26, 2003)

Last year my wife presented me with a unique birthday present. It was a piece of paper with some plans for a small cabin. Her present to me was to build me a little cabin out in the back of our property. It was (is) to be a basic 12x12 cabin. Below is a link to the youtube playlist of the project.
She has built it pretty much entirely on her own. She is 5'2" tall and rarely breaks 100 lbs. The cabin has no road access, not even a marked trail to it. Everything was hauled out there by hand (including the 1" x 8" x 14' boards). All work was done with all hand tools. No power tools at all! I have yet to pound a single nail in the cabin (she will not let me) and my involvement has been mainly hold up the walls when she put them up, and helping to haul the wood stove and a few other things out there. It's taking a while as funds are low and most stuff is scrounged or waited for so we can scrimp pennies to buy more materials. 
Just thought I'd share!

The Cabin Project - YouTube

edz


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is really neat. It's going to be so cozy. congratulation on having such a gift


----------



## Sweetgal (Jan 9, 2005)

That is such a cool birthday present. WTG. She is definitely a hard worker and a sweet lady.


----------



## Edz (Sep 26, 2003)

Sweetgal said:


> That is such a cool birthday present. WTG. She is definitely a hard worker and a sweet lady.


yep! she's a keeper!!!


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Very nice,what a great present !


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

That is awesome! Your wife is possibly the coolest person on the planet!!


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

How much would your wife want to mentor my wife on how to be a perfect wifey? Perhaps I could just send my wife to hang out with her and hope some of that rubs off on my wife? I'ld be happy I my wife just let me get a piece of land in the mountains east of here and allowed my to build a weekend cabin.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Great looking cabin. I get a relaxing feeling just seeing your videos. Just love cabins!


----------

